# Mobile Phones



## firedell

What mobile phone do you have?
I have the LG cookie, and my contract is nearly up, but I don't know what to get.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Nokia 5310 Xpressmusic.
It's pretty basic but the music player is of decent quality and it's what I bought it for. So if I'm out and about in a long line or something I can just pull it out with my mini headphones and zone out, no more crying babies *claps hands!*.
Plus it's the slimmest phone I've ever seen o_0 wafer?
About a week after I got it I was vacuuming my room and the vacuum sucked up and snapped the charging cable, needless to say I freaked out. But soon enough calmed down and found a home electrician that lived two streets away phew! Though he did a shit job of it.


----------



## Apollo Celestio

I have this one. It's a clock.


----------



## MNiS

You live in the UK? Well if you lived in the US I'd say just get an iPhone and call it a day. But if you're in Europe then I suppose Nokia is the more popular phone across the pond.


----------



## firedell

Apollo Celestio said:


> I have this one. It's a clock.


That is pretty.


----------



## Decon

Helio Ocean First Gen. (Yes my phone is that old)










I would love to get a HTC Hero, but my mom doesn't want to pay 180+ that comes along with it. So now I'm looking at a BlackBerry Curve or the LG Lotus. Both phones I want nothing to do with. But I guess the almighty dollar is the final factor in the decision.


----------



## DasPhillipBrau

Nokia 5320
It's a great phone...but the screen gets dirty easily and that is a huge pain.
the battery can go very fast as well...need to charge it daily or every 2 days or It'll drop dead at the middle of the day


----------



## AirMarionette

yay, cheap!


----------



## Lady K

Hm. Keep posting phones, people. I need a new one too, and I can't decide.


----------



## DasPhillipBrau

Lady K said:


> Hm. Keep posting phones, people. I need a new one too, and I can't decide.


Dont want you guys to think im bragging...but you should really consider getting my phone (nokia 5320 xpressmusic) 

It's not that expensive, it has 3G, GPS, yahoo go!, web browser, symbian OS, many applications support, N-gage, 24 hours of music playing, SD support, 2mp camera with dual LED, a secondary camera for video calls (can also be used for photos and a "mirror") 
and its also the fastest phone I've ever seen! I think it has a dual core processor...its a great phone, and not very expensive, more reliable than an iphone and easy to use.

BTW...no offense if anyone has one of those...but the nokia 5800 SUCKS some big hairy balls...its the worst "touch phone" I've ever seen besides the huawei...the screen is ultra fragile and its also extremely discalibrated (even after calibrating it) 
not to mention, its the size and weight of a brick...add red color to that and you get a damm brick.


----------



## Crystall

I just got my iPhone yesterday and I love it. Honestly, I've missed being able to change the shell of my phone like you could back in the day with the first Nokias. So your phone is well protected from scratches and dirt, and you can change its color scheme and appearance, as well as its level of protection, just by changing cases. :happy:
The apps are good fun, and since I've been using iPod and iTunes for many years now, the iphone was my first choice.


----------



## Ben

*LG UX830 *


----------



## Aqualung

iphone 3G. Got it for the apps. Amazing time killer when I need one.


----------



## Alima

Samsung Intensity


----------



## firedell

Does anyone own a Blackberry? I am thinking of getting one, what are the problems/good things?


----------



## DasPhillipBrau

Crystall said:


> I just got my iPhone yesterday and I love it. Honestly, I've missed being able to change the shell of my phone like you could back in the day with the first Nokias. So your phone is well protected from scratches and dirt, and you can change its color scheme and appearance, as well as its level of protection, just by changing cases. :happy:
> The apps are good fun, and since I've been using iPod and iTunes for many years now, the iphone was my first choice.


iphone's would be great but they are too restrictive :S I mean there are a bunch of parts where you cant have access to (i.e the hard drive folders) and also its very limited (bluetooth is only iphone to iphone) 
and I personally dont like using a cellphone (even if its an ipod) for music playing...the volume is too low...I rather keep my MP3



Alima said:


> Samsung Intensity


Nice phone...though I never been a fan of keyboard phones (nor do I like touch phones) the keyboard feels to small for my hands. But samsung mades some good phones...like the one with windows 6



inebriato said:


> Does anyone own a Blackberry? I am thinking of getting one, what are the problems/good things?


Well the only problem I can think about on blackberry is that its very fragile, and that is really bad if they steal it :S I know a guy who had one, he was about to get mugged, the thief told him to give him the phone, and the guy didnt wanted to, he took out the blackberry, tossed it into the ground and smash it just so the thief couldn't take it...what a shame, but you gotta admit, that had some nice style.


----------



## Alima

Lightleggy said:


> Nice phone...though I never been a fan of keyboard phones (nor do I like touch phones) the keyboard feels to small for my hands. But samsung mades some good phones...like the one with windows 6.


 I don't like touch phones either, but I LOVE my phone. I'll never get another phone without a keyboard after having this one.


----------



## DasPhillipBrau

Alima said:


> I don't like touch phones either, but I LOVE my phone. I'll never get another phone without a keyboard after having this one.


I had one, but it was TMA (the first technology used by cellphones) and the keyboard was awfully irresponsive (almost had to hit with hammer in order to input something)


----------



## Sily

Have a contract w/Verizon and this past weekend I ordered 

*the* Droid X

It should arrive tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## OctoberSkye

It was free with 300 prepaid minutes. Cell phones are useful in emergency situations and that's about the extent of it for me.


----------

